# 2011 mk6 2.5 - Transmission code and recommended gear oil level



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi gents,
I have a 2011 mk6 golf and will be swapping out the gear oil for some redline mt-90. I don't have the ability to get under the car and check this week, but does anyone here know what transmission code i have and what qty of gear oil I need?

I remember doing this on my 02' gli that had the o2m and having to fill until it wept out of the fill plug. Same procedure I assume?

thanks in advance


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

i could be wrong but i think newer vws require vagcom to fill tranny fluid.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fendermender said:


> i could be wrong but i think newer vws require vagcom to fill tranny fluid.


no, wrong.

why would you need vag com?

so far, all vw manual trannies are as simple as: unplug, drain, plug, fill


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

I've had to use vagcom to flush autos before because the level is sensitive to the temperature of the fluid.

As for manuals, your answer confirms what i thought, just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything tricky about the 2.5 w/5speed. I heard it's different in the fact that there really is no official fill plug and you have to remove the reverse gear sensor or something to fill. Does that sound right thygreyt?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

You have to lock the selector shaft, remove pin bearing, and drain plug. Fill through the reverse switch. The filler plug is below the actual oil level.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mattdl4 said:


> I've had to use vagcom to flush autos before because the level is sensitive to the temperature of the fluid.
> 
> As for manuals, your answer confirms what i thought, just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything tricky about the 2.5 w/5speed. I heard it's different in the fact that there really is no official fill plug and you have to remove the reverse gear sensor or something to fill. Does that sound right thygreyt?


lol, i dont know much about the 5spd... as i have a 6spd, and it does have a fill and a drain plug


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

Trua said:


> You have to lock the selector shaft, remove pin bearing, and drain plug. Fill through the reverse switch. The filler plug is below the actual oil level.


Trua, is there a DIY documented for this procedure? I assume the mk5 2.5 5 speed transmissions are similar? I might try to find a cheap haynes manual as they don't have the bentley out yet for mk6.


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

Just found this:
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/images/pdf/a5translevel.pdf


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/images/pdf/a5translevel.pdf


----------

